# Meat Grinder



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Looking to buy a meat grinder for this fall. Any recommendations? Or ones to stay away from? Will probably process about 5 deer a year with it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have the electric from Northern Tool - works great!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a Sam Beare.Works just fine.


----------



## sausagemaker (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a Weston meat grinder and I love it!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

They all pretty much work the same, but I would suggest getting the largest motor you can afford, I think we have a 1/3 HP and it can bog down when you throw in a chunk with a lot of connective tissue, although it gets the job down, it sounds like it is having problems.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I've got a 1/3 hp LEM. I do anywhere from 3-5 deer per year. This one works great but get the biggest you can afford.

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/lem_8_electric_grinder/electric_grinders


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I also have a 1/3 hp LEM. Bigger would be nice, but this certainly meets my needs.


----------

